# Who did you gives your Harvest Party Invitation to?



## kyle on saturn (Nov 23, 2019)

I gave mine to Vesta, she?s my favorite villager ever and I really couldn?t resist it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 23, 2019)

I gotta say it was a really hard decision.


----------



## Ras (Nov 23, 2019)

I gave it to Ch?vre just because she’s the only maxed out villager I have.


----------



## Corndoggy (Nov 24, 2019)

i gave mine to wolfgang, it was really cute to do the gift giving sequence


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 24, 2019)

Mine went to Fauna cause she's cute of course and she was my first villager to reach friendship Lvl 30.


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 24, 2019)

I gave mines to Static and got a cute blue basket from him.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2019)

Vesta, she's so cute and also my helper now for as long as the free trial lasts (Why they never add Shep )

I was thinking Marshal but nah Vesta it is


----------



## Imbri (Nov 24, 2019)

I gave mine to Filbert, mainly because he'd give the basket color I wanted.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2019)

Had no idea about the colours until after I gave mine, but I like all three of the baskets so no biggie deal to me really ;3 I can see why people would want a specific though


----------



## RiskyBiscuit (Nov 24, 2019)

/10 chars


----------



## Ryumia (Nov 25, 2019)

I gave my Harvest Party Invitation to Molly. She was just too cute and I liked her when I got her to move into my ACNL town. When it came down to who I wanted to choose for the invitation at the time it was between Molly and Eugene. It would've been cool if I could have invited both of the villagers that I wanted.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 27, 2019)

I gave mine to Filbert. At first I wanted to invite either Apollo or Freya, but then I thought why not making Filbert happy, as I started to like him more and more over the time where I played Pocket Camp and so I gave him the invitation at the end. I think I made the right decision, besides I like the letter he wrote along with the basket.


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 28, 2019)

Chrissy ofc! Owo


----------



## chocopug (Nov 28, 2019)

I gave mine to Bob because he's my favourite. I didn't even know about possible different colours until now!


----------



## Soigne (Dec 5, 2019)

i think i gave mine to flurry or lily


----------



## Ossiran (Dec 5, 2019)

I gave mine to Whitney.


----------



## Marte (Dec 5, 2019)

I didn't know you could only give one, so I can't remember hahahaha


----------



## Biyaya (Dec 5, 2019)

Nobody. I forgot to. D;


----------



## Chynna (Dec 5, 2019)

It was hard to choose between Rosie and ketchup so since you can only give it to one, I decided to give it to Rosie since she was my first camper when I started.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 6, 2019)

i also gave mine to my angel vesta!


----------

